
Inside the facility where Kodak brings film back to life - sohkamyung
https://www.popsci.com/inside-kodak-factory-photos
======
tomhoward
For readers outside the U.S. who get redirected to a regional homepage, you
can view the article via this link:

[http://archive.is/j7AGG](http://archive.is/j7AGG)

------
justinph
Glad to see they're bringing Ektachrome back. Years ago, I took a photography
class that was B&W, except for the week we did color with Ektachrome. The
instructor selected a few slides from everyone and we watched it together. It
was mesmerizing in a way I've never seen photography before. Part of that was
the large-scale, projected images, with exquisite detail that you just can't
get (yet) from digital.

~~~
hevi_jos
Probably you are referring to "Kodakchrome", which was actually amazing
quality. Ektachrome was the cheaper, simpler to develop positive film.

~~~
ams6110
Kodakchrome produced great color images, but the chemistry to process it was
fairly complex as well as toxic.

~~~
howard941
When next day processing was really taking off (the 80s?) Kodachrome was AFAIR
the only media that had to be sent off to Kodak for processing. Complexity and
toxicity explains that. Its wiki page is a sort of black hole to lose time in.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodachrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodachrome)

------
Jaruzel
I get re-directed to here:
[https://www.popsci.com/consent.php](https://www.popsci.com/consent.php)

And then out of curiosity I clicked on 'View List of Cookies Used on this
Site'. Wow. There's HUNDREDS of Cookies!

Total overkill on the tracking there, PopSci.com

~~~
retSava
Yeah, 445, eg one from bumlam.com "suuid3" with 20 year expiry and under the
"unclassified" category. 29 are stated as "necessary", 10 as "preferences", 46
statistics, 266 marketing, 94 unclassified.

------
oger
GDPR madness is eating every publisher‘s brain...

~~~
yoz-y
Yeah, meanwhile the actual user friendly solution is simple. Make the no-
tracking no-bullshit version the default one, and add an opt-in somewhere,
maybe in a banner at the top.

~~~
isostatic
Something like "on average we receive 2 cents from your visit because we take
your personal data and sell it to the highest bidder. Either accept these 362
cookies, or click here to pay us 2 cents".

~~~
yoz-y
Maybe they could lure you with more content or something. GDPR states that
people must opt-in into tracking, but you can still refuse to show them stuff
if they don't.

The current implementations seem like the pages want people to hate the EU:
"look at what those suits made us do to our previously simple and beautiful
page"

~~~
isostatic
It just makes me hate the page. Well not hate, just "dismiss" the page. This
site has none of these requirements, and just goes to show it's not required.

If I load this link in lynx from a machine in the US, I don't even have to
reject any cookies, thus proving they don't need any cookies to serve their
content.

------
TomMasz
I live in Rochester, NY and my brother-in-law works as a mechanic on coating
machines. Glad to see he's still got some time before he needs to change jobs.

~~~
Steltek
I read that Kodak's downturn freed up a lot of chemical engineers and other
skilled/techy people. Did any company ever capitalize on the surplus talent
pool? Rochester has such a low cost of living it always seemed like a no
brainer.

------
toomanybeersies
The film market has stabilised, and is now actually seeing slightly rising
sales.

I wonder if any major camera manufacturers have any plans to reintroduce film
cameras, currently Leica is the only company still manufacturing decent film
cameras (those Lomography things barely count as cameras), Nikon is selling
new old stock, and Canon just sold its last film camera a few weeks ago.

I'm also interested to see if we get more colour film manufactures entering
the game. Fuji is possibly killing off their film business (except Instax) as
they haven't been able to scale down their production, which would leave Kodak
with a monopoly on colour film.

~~~
Finnucane
No one at the scale of Nikon, Canon, or Fuji is going to come out with new
film cameras. Rollei and Hasselblad gave up a few years back, and they, like
Leica, were somewhat less dependent on the mass market. Fuji tried a few years
back to introduce a new medium format folder (the GF670), which was reportedly
pretty nice but just too damn expensive to find a market, not when the world
is still awash in a sea of older but still serviceable cameras.

~~~
sohkamyung
Canon has stopped selling the EOS-1V, it's last film camera [1] at the end of
May 2018.

[1] [https://www.cnet.com/news/canon-just-stopped-selling-its-
las...](https://www.cnet.com/news/canon-just-stopped-selling-its-last-film-
camera/)

------
PeanutNore
I shoot a lot of Fujichrome positive film in 35mm and 120 formats. It will be
nice to have another option available, because sometimes it seems like Fuji
really doesn't want to be in the film business anymore.

I've got a cartridge of Super 8 Ektachrome in my freezer from 2012 that I've
been saving. It sounds like maybe I can go ahead and use it without worrying
that I'm wasting it, assuming that the new Ektachrome will be available in
Super 8 eventually.

~~~
IronWolve
One of fujifilm companies located in south carolina now, thye use to process
them in mexico. Fujifilm processes those disposable cameras that are still
very popular at weddings, etc. People buy a bunch of them and set them on
tables, so guests can use them.

You mail them in, the film gets processed, and the plastic camera gets cleaned
and recycled and re-sold.

If you wondered where they went, its in the USA now.

